# Get Rid Of "Personal Documents waiting..." Messages



## chuckf410 (Dec 27, 2010)

When I use Calibre to send documents to my @free.kindle.com address I get a message from Amazon notifying me that there are documents waiting for me. These messages are indicating the same documents that I've downloaded in the same batch. I then have to delete them (typically 4-5 per download). Its annoying to do.

What I'm wondering, and have not found this on the site yet, is can I turn this notification off?

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

No way to turn them off as far as I know. I use Calibre too. I send all my books that way, never have to plug in my Kindle to the computer. 
When I first got me K3, I send all 1400 books to it over a few days. Those messages really annoyed me then as you can imagine  
Once I got the 3rd replacement kindle, I ran out of steam of sending everything, so I only send like 300 and now I send them one at a time when I feel like it from Calibre. I like that I don't even have to have wifi on at the time. I just send them and then whenever I get around to turning wifi on, there are the books. 

But that message shouldn't come to the Kindle in the first place. It already arrives in the email box, that should be enough. It doesn't really serve any purpose on the Kindle itself.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm also really irritated by these messages - especially since I don't always get them, and quite often when I do get them I am at home (and therefore on a wifi connection) anyway!

Sadly, I've not found any way to avoid getting them.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

I seem to get less of them if I turn my Kindle on before sending anything from Calibre.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Elk said:


> I seem to get less of them if I turn my Kindle on before sending anything from Calibre.


That makes sense, because the only reason you get them is because it's a reminder that comes via 3G, that there is something waiting for when you next connect via WiFi. I've noticed that when I turn on wireless, it almost immediately shows 3G connected, and then maybe 10 seconds later it shows it's using WiFi. I'm guessing that 10 seconds of 3G is why the messages show up. So, if you make sure you're connected to WiFi before you send something, it'll go straight there without sending the reminder notice.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I get the messages on my Kindle either way. Doesn't matter if my wifi is on at the time of sending or not. 
I tried both ways. Sometimes I get one message for 3 or 4 books I send via Calibre, especially when I send a few larger batches. 
But its still there even on wifi.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That makes sense, because the only reason you get them is because it's a reminder that comes via 3G, that there is something waiting for when you next connect via WiFi.


I would agree, except that the items often download as well when the Kindle is on its screensaver. In this circumstance I tend to get both a bunch of messages and the delivered documents, both waiting when I turn the Kindle back on.


----------

